# Sanctuary (The rigging room)



## kingfish (Dec 18, 2007)

Getting ready for the Bahamas, kingfish tournaments, east and west coast.  Great place to chill.


----------



## JasonF (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice set-up you have there!  Now if you could just keep it organized.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 18, 2007)

Hope you have a large time.  My brother just got back from Costa Rica fishing the championship World Billfish Series. Came up short 2nd year in a row.  It will be televised on Versus, look for a 60' Hatteras named Hattaboy.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 19, 2007)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you have a large time.  My brother just got back from Costa Rica fishing the championship World Billfish Series. Came up short 2nd year in a row.  It will be televised on Versus, look for a 60' Hatteras named Hattaboy.



as in the hattaboy from panama city?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 19, 2007)

Yep, thats the one, it's been docked in Costa Rica for awhile.


----------



## captbrian (Dec 20, 2007)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, thats the one, it's been docked in Costa Rica for awhile.



chris still running that thing? i haven't seen him in a year or two.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 23, 2007)

Yeah, Chris is still running the boat,  he got hooked up with this super hot Costa Rican chic and messed around and married her..  How do you know Ted and Chris?


----------



## captbrian (Dec 23, 2007)

i've known chris since he was about 16, when he decked on a few boats behind the ship.


----------



## swamp hunter (Dec 26, 2007)

Good to see somebody else,s room looks like mine!!. Now I can show it to the wife and tell her to be quiet


----------



## puredrenalin (Dec 27, 2007)

NIce lookin rigs!!! Keep us posted on how you make out!!


----------



## ronmac13 (Jan 11, 2008)

those squids work really good behind a dodger/flasher for king salmon on lake ontario. 

Nice room, i miss the days having to rig up.


----------

